# Can't connect via USB to Win7 PC



## snyperr2419 (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems that after going from CM7 to CM9 I lost the ability to connect to my Win7 64bit PC.

When I connect the usb to the PC it detects the connection (MTP USB Device) and tried to install drivers but fails. The Touchpad detects the connection but only shows the message and icon for "Android Debugging Mode Enabled".

If I boot into WebOs my PC can see it no problem. This is what I have to do now to transfer files over to it.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Reef2009 (Sep 18, 2011)

Try:

Settings / storage / settings (right upper corner) / check mtp

Send from HP TouchPad 16GB with Tapatalk 2


----------



## snyperr2419 (Aug 25, 2011)

Reef2009 said:


> Try:
> 
> Settings / storage / settings (right upper corner) / check mtp
> 
> Send from HP TouchPad 16GB with Tapatalk 2


Thanks Reef, it works like a charm now!


----------



## samitiago (Aug 24, 2014)

I have the same problem.but didn't solve by mtp.my PC(win7) only knows tp ,,in ptp and only when debugging is on.in this mode I only can copy small files and always I see annoying error message.someone help me...


----------



## DStroke (Sep 23, 2014)

Everyone is telling to make this: Settings / storage / settings (right upper corner) / check mtp

But I have not settings in right upper corner :lame:


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@Dstroke,

What Rom did you install and what did you use to install it? Clean or dirty install? Cleared cache and Dalvik cache? The more info you give us, the easier it is to help you.

NT


----------



## DStroke (Sep 23, 2014)

Uh that was a long time ago, I think it was clean and also cleared cache + dalivik after installing

*Data*
Android 4.3.1

Kernel: 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
Mod: ev_tenderloin-3.3.0p1-queo

Build: ev_tenderloin-eng 4.3.1 JLS36I


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

So you have had this Rom installed all this time and never been able to connect to your PC via MTP? What I need to see is the version information. For example, from my tablet, I have CM11, Android 4.4.4 installed and from settings/ About tablet, the fifth line down is CyanogemMod version, 11-20140913-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin. From what I can tell, your Android 4.3.1 Rom is an Evervolv Rom. It's an old Rom, and may have had the problem you describe, no options under settings/storage/three dots upper right corner/USB computer connection and then an option to put a check beside, MTP. You may need to switch to a newer Rom either by Evervolv or CM. I usually use CM Roms because of their feature rich options compared to Evervolv Roms. Evervolv tends to use a more minimalist approach when it comes to options and tweaks available in settings.

And the fact that you are using a rather old Rom, you might want to try out a newer Rom to take advantage of all the advances that have been added to Android since you last updated. Just don't go off the deep end before you educate yourself on how to upgrade to a newer, possibly data/media Rom either by Evervolv or CM.


----------



## DStroke (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok thanks, that's a bit what I was thinking about, cause at the time this supposed to be the most stable version. Normaly I use CM Roms.

Maybe I will search for a nice tutorial to update to CM


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-23-43-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/179730-rom-guidehow-to-use-the-touchpad-toolbox-to-install-android-44x-the-super-easy-way/


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

I just installed JCSullins' April 9th ROM; same issue; can't access even though I've set device to MTP

This is despite mounting on both OSX and Windows 8 partitions, and trying on my other computer.

Otherwise, I'm using Sullins' , Gapps, and CWM Recovery package

I'm sure its something simple and stupid, but it's not really immediately apparent on the interwebs. I couldn't find a recent FAQ either. Any hints?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@felixdd,

Do you get any kind of notification on your PC that Windows was unable to install the necessary drivers?

NT


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

1) TBH, I use VMware and when I plug the device into USB, a pop-up on OSX side asks whether I want to connect the device to Windows & OSX, so I know the OS sees something. However, that popup also comes up multiple times when I'm flashing Touchpad Toolbox as a "net-something" device which clearly isn't a USB storage device, so that popup comes up for non-storage device too

2) Once that popup was acknowledged, I don't get any prompts for any drivers.

3) When I go home today I'll try the device on my netbook running native Windows8, but I doubt anything will change.


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

So I tried on a windows 7 machine at work, and it did ask for a driver, then threw an error saying the driver was incorrect

However, it then mounted both SD (WebOS) and Internal Storage partitions fine!

I don't have a Windows 8 machine to check with; my computer mounts other volumes without issues. Is this an OSX thing then?


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

I figured it out.

OSX doesn't support MTP. The volumes won't even show up on Disk Utility

The popup I was getting was just indication that OSX recognizes something plugged into the USB port; however, since there's no support for MTP, it won't mount the partition it contains.

It probably wasn't popping up on VMware is because it won't even mount on OSX, and therefore won't load onto VM.

I downloaded Android File Transfer and all is well.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

felixdd said:


> I downloaded Android File Transfer and all is well.


There you go! 

NT


----------

